
Show HN: A spreadsheet for nomads who can't find someone to travel with - evex
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Igizd-21b-Syl-kJOxGSFsm-opv94FwFDxuZ2WsBZK8/edit#gid=0
======
pbs
I'd suggest trying nomadlist.com

~~~
evex
the difference between what I'm doing and nomadlist.com is that nomadlist.com
connects you with nomads around the world where the expectation is to help via
forum and chat,

this is more physical, meaning you arrive at the airport and wait for your
nomadpartner so you get out of the airport together,

maybe stay a day or two together as well, find your way through the city and
move as a group until you get familiar to the place you're traveling to.

~~~
bruceb
I don't want to rain on your parade but don't you think "wait at the airport"
is to small of a window for a coordinated meeting? The likelihood that two
people from different places land at the airport within 2 hours of each other
is low.

I can understand those who have arrived within +1/-1 day of yourself.

The main problem is getting critical mass for it to be worth using. Also being
X times better than current solutions (couchsurfing, etc)

That being said I do think their are products that can be built in this space.

